# Wasserpflanzen im Winter



## alex28 (4. Okt. 2009)

Hallo zusammen

was passiert mit den verschiedenen Schwimmpflanzen im Winter ? Kann man die im Teich lassen. Weil der Gefriert ja komplett zu.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hi Alexander,

was hast Du denn im Teich schwimmen? __ Wasserlinsen/__ Krebsschere gehen auf Tauchstation, __ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthe dürfen auf den Kompost (gehen jetzt langsam ein - soll die Woche die ersten Fröste geben -  und schwimmen sonst noch lange als gammelnde Leichen drin rum) und Froschbiß schicht seine Hibernakel (Winterknospen) auf die Reise zum Bodengrund wärend er selber zerfällt

MfG Frank


----------



## Xeal (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo !
Was ist denn mit dem Schwimmfarn (Salvinia Natans) ? Ich hab gelesen, dass die Pflanze kleine "samen" in Form von Kügelchen an ihrer Unterseite ausbildet, die im Wasser überwintern. Allerdings kann ich bei mir bisher keine entdecken..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hi Holger,

überwintern tun höchstens die Sporen im Teich. Allerdings nur die von der so gut wie ausgestorbenen heimischen Form. Die im Handel sind eh tropische Arten/Formen und denen ist es egal wenn sie ihre Sporen produzieren. Wo die herkommen gibt es halt keinen Frost sodas sie nicht unter Zeitdruck stehen) 

MfG Frank


----------



## Xeal (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Das bedeutet also für mich, dass ich das Schwimmfarn abkeschern kann, sobald er fault und er evtl. nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder kommt ?


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo Holger,

Du hast nur dann recht, wenn Du aus einer zuverlässigen Quellen den echten heimischen Schwimmfarn bekommen hast. In 99% aller Fälle wird man Dir aber statt des heimischen Schwimmfarns einen tropischen geliefert haben, und dann hast Du keine Chance dass der nächstes Jahr wieder kommt.


----------



## red clouds (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Wie heißt denn der heimische Schwimmfarn? Auch Salvinia natans? Wo bekommt man den? Hat ihn zufällig jemand?


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo,

der heimische Schwimmfarn heisst Salvinia natans. Er steht bei uns ganz oben in der roten Liste und ist akut vom Aussterben bedroht. Salvinia natans kommt auch in den Mittelmeerländern vor, aber die Pflanzen von dort sind bei uns nicht winterhart. Wenn Du Salvinia bestellst, dann wird man Dir meistens Salvinia auriculata oder Salvinia molesta liefern. Meistens unwissentlich, aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo, wenn der Heimische Schwimmfarn vom Aussterben bedroht ist, wäre es doch sicher eine feine Sache, 
wenn wir ihm einen neue bleibe bieten könnten
Hast Du den im Program Werner?
Das würde mich schon interessieren den nächstes Jahr zu pflegen...
Die beiden Tropischen hab ich im Aquarium...Im Topfteich wird die  
S. Cucullata/Ohrbüschelfarn riesig  Da hab ich aber auch die Wasserhyzinthen drin gedüngt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo,

ich hab den Farn nicht in der Sammlung. Bis jetzt hat sich noch jede Quelle als falsch erwiesen, d.h. mir wurden auch nur tropische Arten oder Salvinia natans aus dem Mittelmeerraum geliefert. Im Moment dümpelt in einem Becken ein Neuzugang von einer Karnivorengärtnerei, aber er sieht verdächtig wie Salvinia auriculata aus. Wir werden sehen ob in dem Becken nächsten Frühling Jungpflanzen auftauchen.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hm, Googel zeigt die unterschiedlichsten Pflanzen unter Salvinia Natans
Wie gesagt, 2 Arten hab ich auch... Ich such mal Bilder...
Ist S.Natans die große Walze, die manchmal in Gartencentern angeboten werden oder welche Art ist das schonwieder?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Roberto (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Schau mal hier !

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Salvinia_natans?uselang=de

VG

Robert


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo, die sieht ja aus wie meine...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen im Winter*

und jetzt schaut hier:

http://keys.lucidcentral.org/keys/FNW/FNW seeds/html/large image pages/Salvinia li.htm


die kann man ohne Mikroskop und ganz genaue Kenntnis überhaupt nicht auseinander halten. Die dicken Walzen könnten auch noch Salvinia oblongifolia sein, das wird auch aus Singapur bei uns angeboten.

http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/boga/html/Salvinia_oblongifolia_Foto.html


----------

